# www.hipowergroup.com



## joamanya89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Does someone know if it is a good place to buy my batteryes?


----------



## Roy Von Rogers (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm going to assume your in the USA, if so, you can get CALB cells from here.


http://www.calibpower.com/




Roy


----------



## joamanya89 (Feb 13, 2012)

I apologisa that i didn't explain it bat I'm not from USA, I'm from south america, so I'll have to import them any way, and price is important here, why you say that CALB are better? Because I'll will buy a 288V and 160a/h pack, and that will be a lot of money...


----------



## joamanya89 (Feb 13, 2012)

I´m gettin around $108 or $106 for a handred a/h, thats a great price, bat could some one explain me why do you say hipower are worst than CALB'?


----------



## TexasCotton (Sep 18, 2008)

Roy Von Rogers said:


> I'm going to assume your in the USA, if so, you can get CALB cells from here.
> 
> 
> http://www.calibpower.com/
> ...


Am I missing something the link just goes to a corporate web page, so how do I order again.


----------



## TexasCotton (Sep 18, 2008)

gottdi said:


> What is the price they want for the Hi-Power cells? Most of these cells are in the $1.20 per AH price range including CALB and CALB can ship from China too. Hi-Power are on the bottom of the heap. If they sell them for under $1 per AH then they may be an alternative. They do work. I have some old model ones. But they are not top quality.


 Am I missing something I wanna order some 40ah. All this does us link to a personal blog or sometin


----------



## Roy Von Rogers (Mar 21, 2009)

try 909-865-8809
[email protected]

Pomona, California


Roy


----------



## MN Driver (Sep 29, 2009)

"So unless you can get them for $1 or less per AH NEW then they really are not a good deal." A few years back right before they released their CT shaped cells, a few of us got a price quote under $1/Ah, this is before the customs and shipping costs though. Looking at some of their performance data, it seems they are substantially better now than the low C rate cells that you have. IIRC yours were from a batch about 4 years ago? Nobody has tested any recent cells so we can't really say they are bottom of the pile. If you look at the data from 2003 or so when people were originally buying Thunder Sky cells, it makes TS look like trash worse than lead-acid. It is possible that Hi Power has made a significant advance. If they had a US distributor that I felt I could count on that had stock in hand I would be buying a few samples for comparison. Unfortunetly I don't see any, and China customs/shipping hassles aren't worth it for me, especially since I'm land-locked far from a port.


----------



## muffildy (Oct 11, 2011)

http://www.lithium-battery-division-electric-car-company.com/HIPOWER_c_14.html

the specs that this website lists for them are pretty good; i wish Calb had specs for their 15 second and 60 second ratings like this place does for hi power.


----------



## Ravishankar (Jan 26, 2009)

joamanya89 said:


> Does someone know if it is a good place to buy my batteryes?


Contact Mr William on [email protected]. We are also using HiPower cells for our project. The reason we chose HiPower was that you can get it as low as $1 - $1.10 per Ah and also you can get the compatible charger (Elcon type) and a DC-DC converter along. If you wish they can also provide a Ehug BMS.They test all of them together before shipping, so you are assured of that. Shipping them all together saves you trouble of shipping then separately and also reduces shipping cost. We ordered cells and charger and DC/DC Converter together. HiPower cells are good, though most on the forum prefer the Winston and CALB.

BEFORE Ordering BMS also, please read this post: http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?p=291440&posted=1#post291440


----------

